# Passenger said he was gonna tip me and did not. I consider this a violation of my human rights.



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

He lied to me. I believe I have adequate reason to sue. He stole from me to the tune of a tip.

I have to put food on my table, he said he was gonna pay me money and did not.

This is theft.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Had a passenger today that did not have cash, but he needed $5 dollar cash... gave him $5, he tipped $5 in the app, so I made 0


----------



## DentonLyfter (Apr 14, 2018)

mbd said:


> Had a passenger today that did not have cash, but he needed $5 dollar cash... gave him $5, he tipped $5 in the app, so I made 0


 I am sorry, but that hurt my head.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

See something say something lol



mbd said:


> Had a passenger today that did not have cash, but he needed $5 dollar cash... gave him $5, he tipped $5 in the app, so I made 0


One time I has a 45+ lux trip and the rider asked me if I had change for $100 and I always keep change in the car tips.

So I give her 4x$20, $10, $5 and five singles. (Normally they say something like give me $90 or $80)

She said thanks and left lol


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Since when is not being lied to a human right?

News flash: Not everyone you meet is honest. And then there are the ones who just forgot.

C


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

mbd said:


> Had a passenger today that did not have cash, but he needed $5 dollar cash... gave him $5, he tipped $5 in the app, so I made 0


Whaaaaaaaaaaaaat? That deserves a kick in da nuts!


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Featured thread?


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> He lied to me. I believe I have adequate reason to sue. He stole from me to the tune of a tip.
> 
> I have to put food on my table, he said he was gonna pay me money and did not.
> 
> This is theft.


California is perfect for you. I'll bet you fit in nicely.


----------



## unitxero (Jul 10, 2016)

Reynob Moore said:


> This is theft.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> He lied to me. I believe I have adequate reason to sue. He stole from me to the tune of a tip.
> 
> I have to put food on my table, he said he was gonna pay me money and did not.
> 
> This is theft.


 What, another victim??? You, Hillary, and Serena all get along well together as victims


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> He lied to me.
> This is theft.


You crying for $1?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Real drivers earn badges


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

mbd said:


> Had a passenger today that did not have cash, but he needed $5 dollar cash... gave him $5, he tipped $5 in the app, so I made 0


Uh, you gotta pay taxes on that $5 tip, though.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

OP, you are a cream puff.
emphasis on the puff.

I assume that by 'bayarea' you mean San Francisco?
You re in the right place.

Human right. LoL
** passing the Kleenex **


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I kinda agree though with human rights violation. Examples like not tipping, drive thrus, Syrians getting attacked with nerve gas.


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

mbd said:


> Had a passenger today that did not have cash, but he needed $5 dollar cash... gave him $5, he tipped $5 in the app, so I made 0


No, you lost 15% self employment tax on $5.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Those damn express pool pax.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Uber customer not tipping? That's nothing new. Lyft has a better culture for tipping and the tip part of the app works reliably.


----------



## JC17 (Oct 16, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> See something say something lol
> 
> One time I has a 45+ lux trip and the rider asked me if I had change for $100 and I always keep change in the car tips.
> 
> ...


That's not kool


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

We all know five stars are better than tips.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm sure it is listed under the Geneva convention!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

It’s one of the three lies of taxi customers.

1 I’ll tip you (and or) take good care of you
2. Id never run off without paying/ I know there’s money on this card
2a. come back (some random time in the future) and I’ll pay you
3. I’ll be just 5 minutes

(The truth)
1. Please do X for me, I might pay the meter at the end of the trip.
1A. People who “actually” tip don’t usually say stuff before hand.
2. Every single person who has not paid me has said this.
2a rarely worth the time to ATTEMPT, one time (ever) I ran into someone again and they paid me for the trip they never paid on.
2C. When 2 payment processors tell me “insufficient funds” your full of {^{^{^#+,£|£.
3. Haha... yeah. Meters running...


My response
1 roll eyes and be thankful I get taxi meter rates.
2 all defenses go up and I get paranoid, people have to leave me a cell phone when they leave the taxi
3 45c a minute wait time makes me actually LOVE this one.

These lies have been around as long as I have been in the business. Every time I hear one I roll my eyes. Very rarely are they ever true and I don’t beleive it until I actually get paid.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

One Star deduction for going out of your way to tell me that you are going to tip in the app...because lets be honest, If you have to tell someone you are going to tip them, then you are cheap.

Ever go up a waitress or bartender and go out of your way to tell them that you are going to tip them...No.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

mbd said:


> Had a passenger today that did not have cash, but he needed $5 dollar cash... gave him $5, he tipped $5 in the app, so I made 0


Nope, you actually lost money. You now have an additional $5 reported income that you now owe taxes on.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Nope, you actually lost money. You now have an additional $5 reported income that you now owe taxes on.


Nahh, not on uber...

He's probobly in the hole so far an extra $5.00 won't have any impact


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Reynob Moore said:


> He lied to me. I believe I have adequate reason to sue. He stole from me to the tune of a tip.
> 
> I have to put food on my table, he said he was gonna pay me money and did not.
> 
> This is theft.


Made me legit laugh

A+ troll job sir


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

OP are you trolling?


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

Yes. Im trying to make you guys laugh. I thought after dealing with these venoms all day you could use a laughter.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I bin punked.
I'll never take you seriously again.
Well done.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

mbd said:


> Had a passenger today that did not have cash, but he needed $5 dollar cash... gave him $5, he tipped $5 in the app, so I made 0


So now you're paying taxes on an extra $5.

Why on earth would you do this?



Kodyhead said:


> See something say something lol
> 
> One time I has a 45+ lux trip and the rider asked me if I had change for $100 and I always keep change in the car tips.
> 
> ...


I learned with pizza that I'm not a bank. Now I always say, "Sure, I have change if you'd like to tip in cash. How much change did you want from that $20, ($100, whatever), and do you need ones?"


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> One time I has a 45+ lux trip and the rider asked me if I had change for $100 and I always keep change in the car tips.
> 
> So I give her 4x$20, $10, $5 and five singles. (Normally they say something like give me $90 or $80)
> 
> She said thanks and left lol


That's the worst!!!!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Reynob Moore said:


> He lied to me. I believe I have adequate reason to sue. He stole from me to the tune of a trip.
> 
> I have to put food on my table, he said he was gonna pay me money and did not.
> 
> This is theft.


I don't understand why he would just say he'll tip you in the app if he wasn't going to and why wouldn't you just ask him to do it during the tip.

I just took a $8 fare (Uber x) and tipped the driver $5 before my destination.

I felt bad about the short trip over.

I never feel the need to tell the driver I'll tip in the app.

Then again I don't care about ratings.


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

Well I wish everyone was as adorable and considerate as you but unfortunately thats just not real life Im sorry to say.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Made me legit laugh
> 
> A+ troll job sir


Obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## LA Husky (Jun 28, 2018)

Uber driver crying about human rights


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Obvious troll is obvious.


U think I'm trolling ?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> U think I'm trolling ?


No I was agreeing with you.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

That is one of the most egregious violations of human rights I’ve heard of at least as far as rideshare driving is concerned. You need a vacation.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

goneubering said:


> No I was agreeing with you.


To me this was clear trolling but I was really hoping he was being sincere


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

mbd said:


> Had a passenger today that did not have cash, but he needed $5 dollar cash... gave him $5, he tipped $5 in the app, so I made 0


WHAT!!!???!!!! Seriously? He requests an exchange like that and doesn't bother to tip, and tip well? WTF does he think you are his personal uber bank?



Christinebitg said:


> Since when is not being lied to a human right?
> 
> News flash: Not everyone you meet is honest. And then there are the ones who just forgot.
> 
> C


You've got a point, but you sort of have to admit he's got an interesting point. I would twist it just slightly though and sue Uber for denying me that tip I JUST KNOW MY CUSTOMER GAVE ON THE APP! After all he said he would didn't he?! haha.

I find it funny because while not 100 percent serious a part of me really would like to see that play out so that uber has to admit in court that not only doe its rider's routinely lie about tipping their drivers, but they would also have to ultimately bear the burden of encouraging that mentality initially with that tip already included shiz, and the fact they've clearly done next to nothing to counter those lies.



Pax Collector said:


> We all know five stars are better than tips.


Word, 'cause more five stars means you earn more.


----------



## JaxUberDude (Jan 26, 2016)

"I'll tip you on the app" is the new equivalent of "The check's in the mail".


----------



## Uberguy_Toronto (Sep 20, 2018)

Reynob Moore said:


> He lied to me. I believe I have adequate reason to sue. He stole from me to the tune of a tip.
> 
> I have to put food on my table, he said he was gonna pay me money and did not.
> 
> This is theft.


Dude, are you serious? If you need tip money that's Uber's fault for not paying you a fair wage. Here in Toronto, you'll only make a tip on 1-2% of your trips. Even then you usually get a measly $2 maybe.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Uberguy_Toronto said:


> Dude, are you serious? If you need tip money that's Uber's fault for not paying you a fair wage. Here in Toronto, you'll only make a tip on 1-2% of your trips. Even then you usually get a measly $2 maybe.


His uber referrals are generous sobs as far as anyone knows so it very well could be a technology glitch with Uber's software, I mean, you know, it's not like they haven't had a lot of problems with driver pay recently.

Also he should consider suing Uber because his clients promised that tip and Uber's services seem as though they weren't capable of delivering on it.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> His uber referrals are generous sobs as far as anyone knows so it very well could be a technology glitch with Uber's software, I mean, you know, it's not like they haven't had a lot of problems with driver pay recently.
> 
> Also he should consider suing Uber because his clients promised that tip and Uber's services seem as though they weren't capable of delivering on it.


You and the guy above you are psychopaths

You're actually suggesting he should sue Uber because his pax didn't tip him

Are you insane?


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

there should be a $12.95 handling fee on it.



mbd said:


> Had a passenger today that did not have cash, but he needed $5 dollar cash... gave him $5, he tipped $5 in the app, so I made 0


What if you say ' I am pretty sure I have around $95 or less ' just to see how it goes from there.. lol



Kodyhead said:


> See something say something lol
> 
> One time I has a 45+ lux trip and the rider asked me if I had change for $100 and I always keep change in the car tips.
> 
> ...


----------

